# How to Spot a Juicy Couture Knockoff



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

This is a guide on how to tell if an item is authentic Juicy Couture. This is especially useful if you are shopping on eBay or an unaccredited online dog boutique with potential "good deals".
**I have nothing against Juicy Couture Knockoffs. I just do not want people paying full price for a Juicy Couture Knockoff. If it is a knockoff then you should only have to pay a knockoff price for it.**

Before you click Buy It Now on eBay or checkout an item from an online dog boutique you should reference how the item should look from a trusted website such as Juicy Couture, Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, and Saks Fifth Avenue. It is a lot easier to spot a knockoff if you know how exactly the item should look.

*Knockoff*








*Authentic*








The colors are slightly different from the original. A big difference is that the embroidery on the authentic version is thicker and has more dimension.

*Knockoff*








*Authentic*








Again the colors are different between the two. The authentic is made from terrycloth while the knockoff is made from "soft-velvet" according to the site that I got the picture from.

*Knockoff*








*Authentic*








Again with the difference in colors and this time even in the color of the embroidery.

*Knockoff*








*Authentic*








Sometimes a knockoff with use a screenprint instead of the embroidery. The padding is also very different from the two. The knockoff has no padding at all, while the authentic is super soft. The screenprint on the inside of the parka is also missing from the knockoff. Also the buttons are different between the two.

So in general knockoff and authentic will usually be different in color and type of material. Also the knockoffs will usually have cheaper buttons, strings, padding, and etc.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh thanks Jay - its really helpful to know that  and you are the king of Juicy  x


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks it's really helpful!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Besides what the item looks like there are
*KEY FEATURES AN ITEM MUST HAVE TO BE AUTHENTIC*. 
*If the item has all four it is definitely authentic.*

The first two features are usually replicated in knockoffs, but all Juicy Dog Clothing items have them depending on the style of course.

*First:* (Most if not all Juicy Dog Clothing Pieces have this)








"Doggy Couture" Embroidery on left front leg of item.

*Second:* (Hoodies, Coats, Rain Coats, etc. have this)








Scotty Dog Embroidery on the hood.

The last two features are usually *not* replicated in knockoffs, so combined with the first or two features from above you can definitely know if the item is authentic.

*Third:*








Juicy Couture Label. (This is stitched in different places depending if you have a shirt, hoody, coat, etc.)

*Fourth:*








Made in China Label. (This is stitched in different places depending if you have a shirt, hoody, coat, etc.)

So if you have 3 or 4 of the features then you most likely have an authentic product.

Just some notes from buying on eBay.
- If the seller is using stock photo they most likely have a knockoff.
- Authentic sellers will have pictures of the actual product and might even show the juicy couture label.
- If you are not sure if their item is authentic then just ask. Usually authentic sellers will respond to you and the ones with knockoffs will not answer your questions.

I hope this helps! If you have anymore questions about juicy couture items you can send me a PM anytime ^^.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

claireeee said:


> awh thanks Jay - its really helpful to know that  and you are the king of Juicy  x





sakyurek said:


> Thanks it really helpful!


Lol you guys beat me on posting! =p I am glad you guys found it useful.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

*Thank you so much, this is very useful. I am glad I came to you before I started buying lol. *



>


*Do you know where I can get this? x

Once again thank you 
*


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i have the doggy coat you class as a "knockoff" but my coat came with all the four things you say make it authentic??
all my Juicy stuff comes with labels too


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

I was looking at the carriers on ebay. It was so hard to tell it they were knockoff sometimes. I never bought because of being nervous. I looked at some used carriers. Sometimes the price was too good to be true. 

Thank you for the lesson.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Very helpful thread, thanks for posting.
I wonder if one of the mods can make this a sticky?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

JayR - that is a GREAT post. Thanks for posting. Very very helpful!!

My younger daughter bought a knock-off Coach purse and it looked SO REAL. However, she only had it about a month and the strap broke. Then the zipper broke and stitching started to come undone. It just wasn't made well at all. But if you saw her walking down the street with it, and didn't look too close .... you'd probably think it was real.

You truly do get what you pay for!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol jay only you would know this hehehe  i felt like i was in class. thanks for the lesson professor wai in fashion 101 ^^ 

brodysmom i had some knockoffs before as well but lasted me a good year haha. i think its just how you handle the bag and who you're getting it from. poor daughter!  atleast you can buy another for the price thats paid yay!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Purses and Handbags*

Good point Brodysmom....
We need a tutorial on buying authentic
Juicy purses.There are a lot of ladies on
this forum.Also there are a lot of Juicy purses
on Ebay.From what Ive seen the authentic Juicy
purses have a Juicy label inside along with the
pink canvas interior.Also they have a "J" logo
zipper pull.I really like mine.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> i have the doggy coat you class as a "knockoff" but my coat came with all the four things you say make it authentic??
> all my Juicy stuff comes with labels too


Yes yours is most likey authentic especially if it has the screenprint in the inside if the coat and the 2 labels. I just used that one because I didn't have a knockoff copy of my parka. They do have an authentic version of that parka. It comes in black or pink and does have the "Juicy" screenprint on the back.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Small But Mighty said:


> *Thank you so much, this is very useful. I am glad I came to you before I started buying lol. *
> *Do you know where I can get this? x
> 
> Once again thank you
> *


I bought that parka coat awhile ago. I do not know if online retailers carry it anymore. I think now you would have to find it on eBay.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Waiushaoting said:


> Yes yours is most likey authentic especially if it has the screenprint in the inside if the coat and the 2 labels. I just used that one because I didn't have a knockoff copy of my parka. They do have an authentic version of that parka. It comes in black or pink and does have the "Juicy" screenprint on the back.


oh ok yeah i have it in pink too


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Rubyfox said:


> Very helpful thread, thanks for posting.
> I wonder if one of the mods can make this a sticky?


good thread :thumbright: as requested ive stickied this


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Good one Chloe xxxxx


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, thanks!
I'll keep this in mind


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

What a great thread. Thanks for this  

I have bought Fern JC knockoffs when I've been skint so I obviously have nothing against them. I do however when they are being sold as authentic when they are clearly not.

Good Job!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol wow i don't buy these but dang it i did id be set


----------

